# Thank you for the link.



## EchoEternal

I've been informed that I should say  "Mulţumesc pentru link." rather than "Mulţumesc pentru link-ul."

If I'm talking about a specific link, why wouldn't there be an "ul" on the end?

If there's a difference between what's technically right and what is actually done, please tell me both.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Madalina Dinita

Hello,

I think that in Romanian one must use an adjective sentence in order to be able to actually employ the definite article.

I cannot say " Multumesc pentru link-ul" because I don't have any sentence that brings extra-information about that link.

On the other hand, if I want to say " Thank you for the link that you have sent me" I must use the definite article : " Multumesc pentru *linkul* pe care mi l-ai trimis." So, you see, that is not just any other link, it is a specific link  - the one that you have sent me.


Hope that makes sense.
MD


----------



## jazyk

Exactly, besides prepositions (except cu) are not followed by a definite article, unless that is being specified:
Mâncarea este pe masă. - The food is on the table.
Mâncarea este pe masa mică. - The food is on the little table.


----------



## Robyyz

Actually when you put an article (in this case "-L" and the desinence "u" to form "-ul" for male,singular),you have to know about what are you talking because it's a decided article.
So you're talking about a thing that you know more than just "its name".


----------

